# CPC-A in Macomb County MI area



## bnaeyaert4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking for an externship, or coding job in Macomb or Oakland County area. I have over six years experience working in an Emergency Room, including medical coding data entry. Please email me if you are interested in seeing my resume. Thank you!  Ceariya54@yahoo.com


----------



## sphillips79 (Jan 16, 2013)

please send resume to sphillips@orhmi.com


----------



## bnaeyaert4 (Jan 28, 2013)

I did send the email, hope it reached you sucessfully.


----------

